# Looking for info on mount thefts



## Moses77 (Apr 4, 2011)

Had two mounts - a 150+ IL buck and a unique bear mount stolen out of my home on March 31st. Looking for info on other similar robberies in the area around Lansing, Michigan


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

you should hit up taxidermy.net and put the APB out... those folks have an uncanny nack for detective work. plus its a good idea to get the word out in the industry. best of luck. sorry for the loss.


----------



## Moses77 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks - yup that was the first spot I found - got pics under the deer and game heads - same username


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

A picture is worth a thousand looks!


----------

